# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  What kind of chart is and how to do it

## johnnyst

Hello, new there!
I have stucked to Untitled.png this chart. I am not so experienced and I do not know what chart to choose and what exactly do.
Can anyone help me? Thank you

----------


## MrShorty

It looks to me something like a variable width column chart. I would probably approach it similar to this tutorial (which is actually an area chart): https://peltiertech.com/variable-width-column-charts/

----------

